# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Abril 2018



## Dan (1 Abr 2018 às 12:09)

*
Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Luso Meteo (1 Abr 2018 às 14:08)

Forte aguaceiro por aqui com muito granizo e vento muito forte! Que temporal! Nao estava nada a espera


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Abr 2018 às 14:18)

Luso Meteo disse:


> Forte aguaceiro por aqui com muito granizo e vento muito forte! Que temporal! Nao estava nada a espera


Confirmo, cenário parecido e até com alguma água-neve por aqui!!


----------



## dlourenco (1 Abr 2018 às 14:41)

Amanhã ainda haverá alguma neve por Montalegre/Pitões ?

Enviado do meu MI 5 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (1 Abr 2018 às 14:59)

dlourenco disse:


> Amanhã ainda haverá alguma neve por Montalegre/Pitões ?
> 
> Enviado do meu MI 5 através do Tapatalk


Face à quantidade que tinha ontem acredito que sim, alguma coisa haverá de ter ainda amanhã, pelos menos nos pontos mais altos da serra.


----------



## joselamego (1 Abr 2018 às 17:12)

Boa tarde ,
Céu com algumas nuvens brancas 
Sol !
Temperatura atual de 19,0°C
50% HR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (1 Abr 2018 às 22:40)

Boa noite ,
Gondomar : 

Dados atuais da estação Globaltronics :

13,5°C
60% HR 
1008 hPa 
A estação já assinala o regresso da  chuva ( deverá cair de madrugada )


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Paelagius (1 Abr 2018 às 23:40)

Boa noite,

Reportei no tópico relativo ao mês passado… 

Espero que tenham passado um grande dia em família. 



Paelagius disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Parece que não haverão alterações relevantes a reportar. Ligeira subida das temperaturas.
> 
> A todos, uma boa e santa Páscoa.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Abr 2018 às 23:43)

joselamego disse:


> Boa tarde ,
> Céu com algumas nuvens brancas
> Sol !
> Temperatura atual de 19,0°C
> ...


Essas fotos "cheiram" mesmo a Primavera amigo

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (1 Abr 2018 às 23:58)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Essas fotos "cheiram" mesmo a Primavera amigo
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Verdade amigo !
Abraço 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (2 Abr 2018 às 08:50)

Bom dia,

grande escuridão, chove forte, *11.8 mm* acumulados 

10.9ºc actuais.


----------



## Snifa (2 Abr 2018 às 08:56)

Que dilúvio, intensidade actual 110 mm/h , parece de noite tal a escuridão


----------



## Snifa (2 Abr 2018 às 09:06)

Continua esta chuvada *16 mm* acumulados e a subir


----------



## joselamego (2 Abr 2018 às 10:12)

Bom dia 
Gondomar 
Chuva moderada 
12,3°C
86% HR 
1004 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (2 Abr 2018 às 10:32)

*20.8 mm* acumulados por aqui, a grande maioria em menos de uma hora 

11.4 ºc actuais, vento moderado com rajadas fortes de SSW.


----------



## guimeixen (2 Abr 2018 às 12:44)

Bom dia,

Céu nublado mas o sol já espreitou algumas vezes. 8,1mm acumulados.



Ruipedroo disse:


> Belos registos. Esse último relâmpago não o vi, pois estava virado para norte.
> 
> 
> Como não havia descargas há algum tempo (o relâmpago na altura penso que apareceu do nada), é normal que não estivesses a filmar o céu. Mesmo assim excelente apanhado.



Obrigado! Pois, este relâmpago foi o primeiro dessa trovoada, daí não o ter apanhado.


----------



## Snifa (2 Abr 2018 às 13:13)

Boas,

*21.2 mm* acumulados, de momento não chove.

13.3 ºc actuais, vento SSW 22Km/h ( rajadas de 48 Km/h).

A chuva forte da manhã provocou o alagamento do campo da constituição, neste momento já vai drenando, mas na altura da chuva ficou bem encharcado e em algumas zonas parecia um lago..


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Abr 2018 às 14:41)

Boa tarde.

Espero que as amêndoas não tenham sido demasiado torradas pelo calor infernal que tivemos ontem.
Por cá tive uma máxima de 31,9ºC *. Estava mesmo quente ontem. O compasso parou imensas vezes para  beber um copo de água (!) para refrescarem as gargantas.

Hoje...Bem, hoje a chuva lá apareceu como previsto e para mal dos pecados de muito boa gente.
A chuva\aguaceiros proporcionaram um *acumulado* de *22,1 mm*. Nada mau! 
Neste momento temos céu muito nublado. O vento sopra fraco a moderado de SSO.

*Tactual: 13,6ºC
Hr: 81%





*​* A fantasia do dia das mentiras continua ainda hoje...


----------



## João Pedro (2 Abr 2018 às 15:59)

Boas tardes,

Aqui pelo Porto, a tradicional agitação Pascal de ontem não se verificou apenas à mesa... os céus também andaram bem "agitados" até bem perto da hora do almoço...  Uma verdadeira "iguaria celestial", mas daquelas que não causam indigestão... 




Asperitas Clouds. Porto, 01-04-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Asperitas Clouds. Porto, 01-04-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Asperitas Clouds. Porto, 01-04-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Asperitas Clouds. Porto, 01-04-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Asperitas Clouds. Porto, 01-04-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Asperitas Clouds. Porto, 01-04-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Para os lados da serra da Freita, durante algum tempo também se formaram algumas lenticulares



Asperitas and Lenticular Clouds. Porto, 01-04-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

E já depois da "agitação", também aqui bem mais perto



Lenticular Clouds. Porto, 01-04-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Fora isto, foi um dia meteorologicamente calmo, ao contrário de hoje de manhã, onde sensivelmente entre as 7h30 e as 8h00, que como já indicado pelo @Snifa, foi muito bem regado!


----------



## Snifa (2 Abr 2018 às 17:54)

Interessantes os novos  dados da estação dos Bombeiros  Sapadores do Porto ( SMPC) - Davis Vantage Pro 2 Plus.

Ainda não pude passar por lá para confirmar a mudança de local, mas os valores falam por si.

De uma estação que mal registava o vento e as rajadas, com direcções erráticas de vento e cujas temperaturas eram claramente influenciadas pela pouca exposição, passou para uma das mais interessantes estações de seguir aqui no Porto, o que uma simples mudança de local faz 







Hoje já registou uma rajada máxima de 71 Km/h.

Suspeito que possa ter sido colocada no cimo do edifício (torre) onde os Bombeiros fazem os treinos, local muito alto e  exposto a todos os quadrantes, onde também tem umas antenas de retransmissão.

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTOPO9#history


----------



## joselamego (2 Abr 2018 às 19:44)

Boa tarde 
Gondomar: 

Máxima de 15,1°C
Atual de 13,5°C
Céu nublado 
1004 hPa 
87% HR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Abr 2018 às 22:05)

Boa noite.

Depois de um final de manhã e tarde calmas, o fim de dia trouxe de volta a chuva com alguns aguaceiros, em geral fracos, mas o suficiente para aumentar o *acumulado* para os actuais *26,2 mm*.
Destaque também para o vento que tem soprado por vezes moderado com rajadas.

O dia de hoje foi fresco, menos agradável do que o dia de ontem em que o sol apareceu em boa parte da tarde, com alguma nebulosidade média à mistura. A certa altura sentia-se um ar morno, de sul, que conjugado com o sol fazia lembrar outros dias de primavera bem mais quentes. O Compasso Pascal agradeceu...
A *Tmáx* de *ontem* foi de *18,6ºC* - atendendo às últimas semanas foi bem bom! 

*Hoje
Tmín: 10,0ºC
Tmáx: 14,7ºC

Tactual: 11,7ºC
Hr: 93%*​


----------



## cookie (3 Abr 2018 às 01:48)

Depois de um final de março no interior norte onde houve de tudo, desde sol e temperaturas bastante simpáticas, a água neve e 5 graus, estou de regresso ao litoral. 
De momento não chove mas o vento parece soprar moderado.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Paelagius (3 Abr 2018 às 03:42)

Boa noite

Tem chovido, mas agora passou com mais intensidade.


----------



## PauloSR (3 Abr 2018 às 03:52)

Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso chove “a potes”! 
Que carga valente...


----------



## jonas (3 Abr 2018 às 09:24)

Bom dia,
Noite chuvosa, com alguns aguaceiros.
De momento só chuvisca e o vento está fraco a moderado.


----------



## joselamego (3 Abr 2018 às 10:56)

Bom dia 
Chuva fraca a cair 
Temperatura atual de 11,4°C
84% HR 
1004 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## thunderboy (3 Abr 2018 às 11:27)

Chove forte com trovoada por Aveiro. 
Que estrondo agora até a luz piscou.


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Abr 2018 às 12:51)

Boa tarde.

Ontem o dia teve um acumulado de 29,5 mm.
Hoje, fruto dos aguaceiros que tem caído o acumulado está nos 19,0 mm.
Pelo satélite, aparentemente (!), há mais células a caminho do continente, pelo que iremos continuar com a chuva a cair.
Eu sei que já começamos a ter umas certas saudades do sol, mas é Abril, dito de "águas mil".
O normal é termos dias com chuva\aguaceiros e outros mais luminosos, um pouco mais quentes. Lá chegaremos...
Agora é hora de manter algum fluxo de água nos rios e ribeiros deste nosso Portugal, ainda há barragens que requerem mais chuva para encherem na plenitude. 

O céu continua a estar muito nublado\encoberto e o vento a soprar moderado, por vezes com rajadas, de SSO.
E está fresco...

*Tactual: 10,1ºC
Hr: 91%*​


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Abr 2018 às 15:40)

Ecos vermelhos ao largo de Esposende e de Viana do Castelo Alguém na região pode reportar se há eventos significativos de vento??


----------



## JoaoCodeco (3 Abr 2018 às 16:24)

Trovoada 
Chuva moderada e vento
Assim gosto


----------



## Cinza (3 Abr 2018 às 16:24)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Ecos vermelhos ao largo de Esposende e de Viana do Castelo Alguém na região pode reportar se há eventos significativos de vento??



https://surftotal.com/camaras-report/viana-do-castelo-hd


----------



## darque_viana (3 Abr 2018 às 16:25)

Cinza disse:


> https://surftotal.com/camaras-report/viana-do-castelo-hd


Chuva torrencial há pouco, e trovoada bem próxima! É com cada ronco!!


----------



## dopedagain (3 Abr 2018 às 16:26)

Épico a chapada que ponte de lima está a levar. Parece que estamos dentro de uma maquina de lavar 






Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## S Pimenta (3 Abr 2018 às 16:27)

Toneladas de trovoada em Viana do Castelo! 

http://en.blitzortung.org/live_dynamic_maps.php?map=10

Ecos Roxos, isso aí deve estar numa tromba de água!!


----------



## dopedagain (3 Abr 2018 às 16:34)

Electricidade ao ar. Roncos e trovões por todo o lado.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Abr 2018 às 16:43)

Por aqui o vento soprou bem na última hora, com vento moderado a forte, com rajadas. Vmáx: 35,3 km\h; Rmáx: 45,7 km\h.
A chuva apareceu, em curtos aguaceiros, um deles mais vigoroso ("fiquei como um pitinho") 

Assim não dá! Estava a cavar um recanto para meter meia dúzia de videiras da casta vinhão, mas o tempo não deixa...
Venha de lá mas é essa chuva que cai mais a norte, para eu ter uma desculpa e ver umas séries que estou há uma eternidade para acabar com elas!

O *acumulado* está agora nos *21,1 mm*.
E o mês já segue com *50,5 mm*. Nada mau!

*Tactual: 11,1ºC
Hr: 86%*​


----------



## dopedagain (3 Abr 2018 às 16:49)

Granizada este eco foi incrível
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## SLM (3 Abr 2018 às 16:57)

Chuva forte com granizo à mistura

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Abr 2018 às 17:23)

2º Round, ficamos a aguardar os vossos registos 






Literalmente bombardeados


----------



## 1337 (3 Abr 2018 às 17:26)

Incrível a célula que passou aqui em Ponte de Lima, infelizmente só consegui filmar a parte final, mas dá para ter uma noção do que foi


----------



## dopedagain (3 Abr 2018 às 17:32)

A festa não pára
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Abr 2018 às 17:47)

Grande relâmpago e potente trovão a NE!



Está forte para aqueles lados.


----------



## Snifa (3 Abr 2018 às 17:48)

Boa tarde, 

dia de aguaceiros, o acumulado está nos *10.4 mm* 

Neste momento 12.8ºc, vento SSW 32 Km/h ( rajada máxima 75 Km/h de SW)

Abril segue já com *31,6 mm*


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Abr 2018 às 18:00)

Agora






Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (3 Abr 2018 às 18:28)

Vejo clarões a NW, mesmo com a luz do dia são bem visíveis 

Muito escuro para esses lados.


----------



## DMartins (3 Abr 2018 às 18:36)

Em Guimaraes chove torrencial à 20 minutos, com vento forte, granizo e trovoada. Grande temporal!


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Abr 2018 às 18:47)




----------



## Snifa (3 Abr 2018 às 18:47)

Ouvi uns roncos distantes e abafados 

O som que parte do  local da descarga já chega ao Porto, embora pouco audível:


----------



## joselamego (3 Abr 2018 às 18:49)

Boa tarde,
Gondomar:
Manhã de chuva fraca 
Durante o dia céu muito nublado e vento por vezes forte 
Neste momento o vento sopra forte !
Temperatura atual de 13,1°C
76% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## DMartins (3 Abr 2018 às 19:00)

Já não via disto à anos! Chove torrencial com granizo e trovoada, com vento forte à 40  minutos! Certamente o rio que cruza a cidade ja transbordou...


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Abr 2018 às 19:17)

Há pouco a sul o panorama era impressionante. Céu negro com vários clarões e cortinas de chuva. Por aqui passou tudo ao lado.


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Abr 2018 às 19:30)

A estação de Viana do Castelo (Chafé), até deixou de reportar dados às 15h UTC (hora de passagem de uma das células). Deve ter estado bem feio. 



Todo o Minho e Douro Litoral a ser afectado por células agressivas. Não me admirava de ouvir falar em fenómenos mais severos, como saraivadas e ventos extremos ou tornados. Daqui senti bem a potência da célula que passou de raspão a norte, as rajadas na altura estavam a meter medo.


Por agora muito mais calmo.


----------



## João Pedro (3 Abr 2018 às 19:41)

Tiagolco disse:


>


Que belo "colar"! 

Parece que finalmente estará para breve alguma animação pelo Porto. Aguardemos...


----------



## Carlos Seabra (3 Abr 2018 às 20:01)

Estive nas imediações do Aeroporto do Porto entre as 18h15 e as 19h00 e houve momentos verdadeiramente "hardcore"... Impressionante a força do vento (o carro abanava todo), a chuva torrencial e também a trovoada com uma intensidade que eu já não presenciava de tão perto há algum tempo...

Tinha a máquina comigo, aos que estão ansiosos por registos fotográficos peço que aguardem apenas mais um pouco pois eu também estou ansioso por partilhá-los!


----------



## João Pedro (3 Abr 2018 às 20:02)

Muito escuro... e não é só por o sol já se ter posto. Está a chegar


----------



## João Pedro (3 Abr 2018 às 20:07)

Já chove com bastante intensidade


----------



## Snifa (3 Abr 2018 às 20:09)

Grande chuvada por aqui


----------



## João Pedro (3 Abr 2018 às 20:12)

Relâmpago!


----------



## Snifa (3 Abr 2018 às 20:12)

Trovão, chove forte


----------



## Paelagius (3 Abr 2018 às 20:14)

Impressionante o que chovia há pouco e deixava de ver a outra margem… Trovão, há momentos, como puderam constatar já por aqui no fórum.


----------



## joselamego (3 Abr 2018 às 20:14)

Gondomar:
Estava eu a ir ao carro e apanhei um valente susto!
Um relâmpago que iluminou todo o céu !
Está a chover muito !
12,6°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (3 Abr 2018 às 20:34)

Troveja por aqui!


----------



## João Pedro (3 Abr 2018 às 21:00)

O que se conseguiu apanhar da célula que passou a Sul de Espinho pelas 8h20-8h30. Do lado direito do prédio sensivelmente a meio da foto vê-se, parcialmente, o raio 









Lightning. Porto, 03-04-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Abr 2018 às 21:13)

Boa noite.

Por aqui tivemos alguns aguaceiros moderados\fortes, de curta duração.
Ouvi trovoada, de várias proveniências, mas nenhuma aqui perto.
O acumulado está nos 26,4 mm.

*Tactual: 9,2ºC
Hr: 89%*​


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Abr 2018 às 22:11)

Tantas descargas eléctricas e não há ninguém a relatar...


----------



## cookie (3 Abr 2018 às 22:37)

Por aqui a tarde, mais para o final, foi de vento moderado a forte, com aguaceiros moderados a fortes e trovoada.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Carlos Seabra (3 Abr 2018 às 23:01)

Boa noite!

Tal como prometido (e pedindo desculpas pela demora mas outras prioridades se impuseram), partilho 3 registos fotográficos, 2 deles da "animação" que visitou os céus do Porto por volta das 18h50. As fotos não sofreram grande edição, o cenário era simplesmente soberbo.










Quanto a esta extraordinária formação, praticamente vim a segui-la até Paços de Ferreira com alguma frustração no sentido em que estava perante algo lindíssimo e dramático mas que não podia fotografar por estar a conduzir. Já ao chegar a Paços pelas 19h30, saí no nó de Frazão da A42 e parei por breves momentos na rotunda para sacar da máquina e assim obter o 3º registo. Ando a ficar maluco... 






Cumprimentos a todos!


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Abr 2018 às 23:46)

Tiagolco disse:


> Tantas descargas eléctricas e não há ninguém a relatar...



Peço desculpa por hoje não ter relatado. Há hora em que estava a haver trovoada a sul de Espinho, por acaso estava em Espinho mas dentro da garagem infelizmente e nao ouvi nada.


----------



## joselamego (3 Abr 2018 às 23:53)

Por Gondomar a noite tem sido de fortes aguaceiros ...
Por vezes até faz fumo nas estradas 
Temperatura atual de 11,4°C
87% HR 
1006 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Paelagius (4 Abr 2018 às 02:52)

Boa noite,

Julgando pelo som, está a chover bem lá fora


----------



## joselamego (4 Abr 2018 às 10:34)

Bom dia,
Por Gondomar 
Céu com abertas de sol 
A madrugada foi de aguaceiros fortes !
Temperatura atual de 13,1°C
91% HR 
1013 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (4 Abr 2018 às 10:38)

Bom dia, aguaceiro muito forte  Já dura há uns 10 min


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Abr 2018 às 14:01)

Boa tarde.

A madrugada e manhã tiveram aguaceiros, alguns deles relativamente curtos mas vigorosos.
O acumulado de hoje está nos 21,1 mm.
O céu está muito nublado, com algumas abertas que permitem o sol espreitar.
O vento tem soprado moderado com rajadas, de SSO\OSO.
A partir de agora a probabilidade de termos aguaceiros baixa bastante, há menos actividade no mar.
Menos mal para mim - tenho umas coisas a fazer no terreno e isso permite-me trabalhar sem acabar como ontem: "Como um pitinho!" 

*Tactual: 13,0ºC
Hr: 77%*​


----------



## jonas (4 Abr 2018 às 15:36)

Boa tarde,
Manhã com alguns aguaceiros que têm vindo a diminuir de frequência até agora.
Vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## AJCS (4 Abr 2018 às 19:09)

Vamos ter molho na quinta-feira.


----------



## joselamego (4 Abr 2018 às 19:59)

Céu a ficar limpo 
Temperatura atual de 13,3°C
72% HR 
1018 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Abr 2018 às 20:08)

AJCS disse:


> Vamos ter molho na quinta-feira.


Quinta? Não é sexta e sábado?


----------



## AJCS (4 Abr 2018 às 20:53)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Quinta? Não é sexta e sábado?


Tem razão é sexta e sábado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Abr 2018 às 20:54)

AJCS disse:


> Tem razão é sexta e sábado.


 Obrigado!


----------



## joselamego (5 Abr 2018 às 10:42)

Bom dia 
Por Gondomar céu parcialmente nublado (nuvens altas) mas o sol vai espreitando 
Mínima de 7,6°C
Atual de 12,4°C
1018 hPa 
76% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (5 Abr 2018 às 11:38)

Bom dia,

Céu nublado com as nuvens altas a proporcionar um halo bem definido.


----------



## joselamego (5 Abr 2018 às 19:35)

Boas,
Gondomar :
Tarde de céu limpo 
Máxima de 18,4°C
Atual de 16,2°C
1012 hPa 
61% HR 
..............
A minha estação Globaltronics já está a assinalar a chuva nas próximas horas ...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (5 Abr 2018 às 19:46)

Hoje depois de uma manhã maioritariamente cinzenta, o dia lá se compôs e foi primaveril.

A minha estação também já está a assinalar chuva.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (5 Abr 2018 às 20:34)

Boa noite,

por aqui dia com sol e algumas nuvens altas, mínima de *7.5 ºc* e máxima *16.2ºc* .

Neste momento, 13.5ºc , vento fraco e 78% HR.

Bonito halo solar hoje a meio da tarde causado pela nebulosidade alta:






Dada a localização do halo, e com o uso da grande angular, não deu para evitar os mastros de alguns dos instrumentos meteorológicos que tenho no cimo do prédio, sensores humidade e temperatura em radiation shield da  ultimeter 2100 e Oregon (este último apenas para termos comparativos), anemómetro analógico da máximum instruments.

Não visíveis deste ângulo, os sensores de vento/cata vento, o pluviómetro da ultimeter 2100 e o pluviómetro Helman ( 200 mm).


----------



## João Pedro (5 Abr 2018 às 20:55)

Snifa disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> por aqui dia com sol e algumas nuvens altas, mínima de *7.5 ºc* e máxima *16.2ºc* .
> 
> ...



Eu até gosto dos instrumentos na foto; dão-lhe escala.  Está belíssima, como sempre!


----------



## Snifa (5 Abr 2018 às 21:02)

João Pedro disse:


> Eu até gosto dos instrumentos na foto; dão-lhe escala.  Está belíssima, como sempre!



Foi o que pensei também, apesar de estarem todos inclinados pela perspectiva...por mais voltas que desse, e se queria apanhar o halo todo, não conseguia evitar os instrumentos 

Podia (na edição) facilmente ter retirado os mastros da fotografia, mas optei por deixar assim


----------



## João Pedro (5 Abr 2018 às 21:14)

Snifa disse:


> Foi o que pensei também, apesar de estarem todos inclinados pela perspectiva...por mais voltas que desse, e se queria apanhar o halo todo, não conseguia evitar os instrumentos
> 
> Podia (na edição) facilmente ter retirado os mastros da fotografia, mas optei por deixar assim


Também gosto do facto de estarem inclinados, assim fica "especial"


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Abr 2018 às 21:16)

No radar já se vê a chegar qualquer coisa...


----------



## João Pedro (5 Abr 2018 às 21:30)

luismeteo3 disse:


> No radar já se vê a chegar qualquer coisa...


Acho que aquilo é um bug qualquer... ou então é algo estranhíssimo...


----------



## guimeixen (5 Abr 2018 às 21:36)

Deixo também uma foto do halo de hoje:




22º Halo by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Abr 2018 às 22:17)

João Pedro disse:


> Acho que aquilo é um bug qualquer... ou então é algo estranhíssimo...


Tem tão bom aspecto pessoal







Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (5 Abr 2018 às 23:42)

guimeixen disse:


> Deixo também uma foto do halo de hoje:
> 
> 22º Halo by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


Claramente hoje foi um daqueles dias em que não andei com a cabeça nas nuvens... não vi esta beleza... 



Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Tem tão bom aspecto pessoal
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Não era a isto que me estava a referir Sr. Ricardo, era a uma fina linha de precipitação estacionária ao longo da costa que se via no radar... 
Isto sim, concordo, parece-me muito bem. Espero que traga muita chuvinha e unspara animar!


----------



## cookie (6 Abr 2018 às 00:16)

João Pedro disse:


> Claramente hoje foi um daqueles dias em que não andei com a cabeça nas nuvens... não vi esta beleza...
> 
> 
> Não era a isto que me estava a referir Sr. Ricardo, era a uma fina linha de precipitação estacionária ao longo da costa que se via no radar...
> Isto sim, concordo, parece-me muito bem. Espero que traga muita chuvinha e unspara animar!


Julgo que também vi isso, de tarde pelas 17:00?

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (6 Abr 2018 às 09:52)

Bom dia 
Por Gondomar 
Céu muito nublado 
Chuva fraca 
Temperatura atual de 11,4°C
88% HR 
1007 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (6 Abr 2018 às 13:29)

cookie disse:


> Julgo que também vi isso, de tarde pelas 17:00?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


Não, a que eu vi foi mais tarde, penso que já pelas 9 da noite.

Pelo Porto vai chovendo sem parar desde as 7 da manhã. É notório no radar o lento avançar da linha de instabilidade, quase que não sai do sítio...
A estação aqui da zona segue com 10,2 mm acumulados. A do ISEP já vai nos 15,5; nada mau!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Abr 2018 às 15:12)

Não era a isto que me estava a referir Sr. Ricardo, era a uma fina linha de precipitação estacionária ao longo da costa que se via no radar...
Isto sim, concordo, parece-me muito bem. Espero que traga muita chuvinha e unspara animar! [/QUOTE]

Eu percebi @João Pedro , estava a meter.me contigo e com o @luismeteo3  E pronto a chuvinha da boa , já cá a temos a Sra talvez amanhã! Um abraço e bons registos


----------



## joselamego (6 Abr 2018 às 15:16)

Chuva moderada por Gondomar 
Céu nublado 
11,8°C
91% HR 
1005 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (6 Abr 2018 às 15:24)

Chuva forte 
Está aumentar a intensidade
11,8C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (6 Abr 2018 às 15:54)

Boa tarde,

tarde de chuva pelo Porto, moderada e persistente.

Sigo com 9.9 ºc e *25.2 mm* acumulados 

Neste momento céu encoberto e chuva moderada


----------



## joselamego (6 Abr 2018 às 16:43)

Por Gondomar
Tarde de chuva moderada e persistente 
Temperatura atual de 10,4°C
90% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (6 Abr 2018 às 17:38)

Boas,
céu já a clarear a oeste, mas ainda chove fraco, o acumulado está nos *30.8 mm* 

Mais fresco com 9.2ºc actuais, vento fraco.


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Abr 2018 às 19:06)

Parou de chover, 7,1º e 17mm acumulados.

Domingo regressa a neve às terras altas


----------



## joselamego (6 Abr 2018 às 19:06)

Céu a clarear ao longe, na direção do mar ...
Temperatura atual de 10,5°C
89% HR 
1006 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (6 Abr 2018 às 20:29)

Relâmpago  ao longe e a NW que iluminou a nuvem toda por dentro


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Abr 2018 às 21:17)

Boa noite.

Por cá a chuva começou precisamente às 07.20h, depois foi sempre de torneira aberta até perto das 18h.
O *acumulado diário* está nos *36,8 mm*.
O *acumulado mensal* subiu para os *114,8 mm*. Nada mau!
Os terrenos estão todos encharcados. Os rios e ribeiros levam muita água, estão no limite...

*Tactual: 7,1ºC
Hr: 92%*​


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Abr 2018 às 21:18)

Agora vão começar a ser pequenas células mas com potencial ainda maior.


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Abr 2018 às 08:43)

Agora em Vila Praia de Ancora






Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (7 Abr 2018 às 09:41)

Bom dia
Regime de aguaceiros 
10,5°C
1006 hPa 
87% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (7 Abr 2018 às 10:51)

Bom dia,

*5.8 mm *acumulados durante a madrugada.

Neste momento sigo com 11.9 ºc , vento S 14Km/h e 86% HR.

Ontem lá fui ver o local da instalação da estação dos Bombeiros Sapadores do Porto ( SMPC) e para meu espanto continua no mesmo sitio (ao cimo da rampa), não entendo de onde vieram aqueles valores de vento e rajadas, assim como a temperatura mais baixa, aumento da precipitação e respetivos rain rates...

O certo é que hoje já está de novo com direcções erráticas de vento, a temperatura está cerca de 1 grau mais alta que a semana passada e a registar menos vento...estranho... 


https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTOPO9


----------



## c0ldPT (7 Abr 2018 às 14:49)

Aguaceiro muito forte com saraiva por aqui, tremendo barulho


----------



## joselamego (7 Abr 2018 às 16:53)

Boas,
A fazer a viagem de Lamego até Gondomar , pela A4 , passando o túnel do Marão !
Observei que do alto da serra há várias quedas de água ....a deslizar pelas rochas !
Maravilha !
Temperatura atual 11,0°C
A chegar a Amarante !
Abertas de sol !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (7 Abr 2018 às 21:21)

Boa noite! Aqui chove que se farta.
De momento aguaceiro moderado


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Abr 2018 às 21:56)

Boa noite.

Por cá a madrugada trouxe alguma chuva\aguaceiros.
Depois acalmou, tendo a chuva regressado de tarde.
O céu permanece muito nublado.
O vento sopra fraco de SSO.
O *acumulado* do dia está nos *17,8 mm*.

*Tactual: 9,2ºC
Hr: 92%
*​Continuação de excelente fim de semana.* *


----------



## joselamego (7 Abr 2018 às 23:38)

Boas,
Gondomar 
Temperatura atual de 10,3°C
86% HR 
1009 hPa 
Há pouco caiu um pequeno aguaceiro 
..................
Dados da estação Globaltronics 
..................
Amanhã já estarei de regresso a Monchique !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (8 Abr 2018 às 09:18)

Bom dia,
tempo de aguaceiros, há momentos caiu um bastante intenso, sigo com *6.2 mm* acumulados 

10.3ºc actuais, vento fraco de WNW.

Abril segue com *81,8 mm* e o ano hidrológico *1003,4 mm*


----------



## joselamego (8 Abr 2018 às 09:22)

Bom dia ,
Vou sair em viagem até Monchique 
Por Gondomar céu nublado
Aguaceiros 
10,8°C
89% HR 
1011 hPa 
...........
Até breve !  


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Abr 2018 às 15:56)

Boa tarde domingueira.

Os aguaceiros vão marcando o dia, alguns fracos, outros curtos mas moderados.
O *acumulado* está nos *9,7 mm*.
O sol ainda apareceu por minutos ao final da manhã, mas mesmo "minutos". Em geral tem estado muito nublado e agora encoberto.
Parece que a chuva irá pegar agora...As zonas mais litorais do norte e centro já estarão a ser afectadas por chuva\aguaceiros moderados\fortes.




O vento tem soprado por vezes moderado com rajadas.

*Tactual: 10,9ºC
Hr: 76%

*​


----------



## Snifa (8 Abr 2018 às 16:23)

Muita chuva pelo Porto, alguns telhados são autênticas "cascatas", video de há momentos:


Sigo com *15.8 mm* acumulados e a subir, está frio com 8.9 ºc actuais.


----------



## João Pedro (8 Abr 2018 às 16:27)

Boa tarde,

Aguaceiro mais intenso aqui há uns minutos. Pelo radar parece que virá outro a caminho muito em breve, apesar de estar a ficar mais claro... 

Está uma tarde boa para, entre outras coisas, tratar umas fotos... 
Cá ficam umas da minha última "caça à neve" do passado dia 31, desde o alto da Senhora da Graça. Estava lindo o Alvão.



Serra do Alvão from Senhora da Graça, 31-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Serra do Alvão from Senhora da Graça, 31-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Serra do Alvão from Senhora da Graça, 31-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Acho esta particularmente interessante pois as árvores que se vêem são adultas, comparem a sua altura com a das eólicas... verdadeiros monstrinhos metálicos... 



Serra do Alvão from Senhora da Graça, 31-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Serra do Alvão from Senhora da Graça, 31-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

O Marão também não estava nada mal...



Serra do Marão from Senhora da Graça, 31-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

E muito menos o Larouco...



Serra do Larouco from Senhora da Graça, 31-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

E o Gerês! 



Serra do Gerês from Senhora da Graça, 31-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Depois de o ver assim tão branquinho as minhas dúvidas ficaram esclarecidas e tive - mesmo - de lá dar um "salto"! Fotos em breve


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Abr 2018 às 16:34)

Cascatas e ribeiros em todo o lado. Excelente linha de instabilidade que passou aqui em Espinho


----------



## João Pedro (8 Abr 2018 às 16:38)

Afinal parece que a parte mais intensa já passou mesmo... meh 
Não sei o que se passa com o radar do IPMA, ultimamente tenho notado o que me parece ser um maior desfasamento temporal entre o que se vê no radar e o que se observa no terreno. Mais alguém tem notado isto ou sou mesmo só eu?


----------



## joralentejano (8 Abr 2018 às 16:45)

João Pedro disse:


> Afinal parece que a parte mais intensa já passou mesmo... meh
> Não sei o que se passa com o radar do IPMA, ultimamente tenho notado o que me parece ser um maior desfasamento temporal entre o que se vê no radar e o que se observa no terreno. Mais alguém tem notado isto ou sou mesmo só eu?


Sim, e até já foi falado aqui no fórum  https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...estoes-e-criticas.5154/pagina-108#post-663300


----------



## Snifa (8 Abr 2018 às 16:46)

João Pedro disse:


> Afinal parece que a parte mais intensa já passou mesmo... meh
> Não sei o que se passa com o radar do IPMA, ultimamente tenho notado o que me parece ser um maior desfasamento temporal entre o que se vê no radar e o que se observa no terreno. Mais alguém tem notado isto ou sou mesmo só eu?



Desfasamento sempre houve, penso que o atraso ( ou a disponibilização das imagens no site) anda pelos 15  minutos, por exemplo, neste momento, a última imagem é das 15:30 (16:30).

O ideal seria um radar "em directo" com um atraso máximo de 1 minuto.

 O IPMA deve ter acesso a uma actualização mais curta 

Continua a chover embora mais fraco, sigo com *16.6 mm* acumulados


----------



## João Pedro (8 Abr 2018 às 16:55)

Snifa disse:


> Desfasamento sempre houve, penso que o atraso ( ou a disponibilização das imagens no site) anda pelos 15  minutos, por exemplo, neste momento, a última imagem é das 15:30 (16:30).
> 
> O ideal seria um radar "em directo" com um atraso máximo de 1 minuto.
> 
> ...


Pois eu sei que sim, mas ultimamente parece-me maior. Eventualmente terá sido apenas em dias em que as nuvens "correm" mais depressa, como hoje...


----------



## João Pedro (8 Abr 2018 às 17:01)

joralentejano disse:


> Sim, e até já foi falado aqui no fórum  https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...estoes-e-criticas.5154/pagina-108#post-663300


Sim, mas isto mostra que o "nosso" "atraso" é sempre constante entre 11-12 minutos. O IPMA é que tem "delays" consideravelmente diferentes.


----------



## cookie (8 Abr 2018 às 18:53)

Hoje foi notória a descida de temperatura. Pelas 16:00 choveu de forma moderada com o vento a soprar moderado a forte. De momento acalmou bastante.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (8 Abr 2018 às 19:44)

A chuva continua a cair certinha, sigo com *20.8 mm* acumulados. 

8.2°c actuais.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Abr 2018 às 20:09)

Tarde de inverno! Muito frio sigo com apenas 7°c

Estou farto de chuva...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (8 Abr 2018 às 20:13)

Neve na zona das pedras parideiras, Serra da Freita


----------



## Snifa (8 Abr 2018 às 20:56)

Boas,

a chuva não para, *25 mm* acumulados até ao momento. 

Frio com 7.6ºc actuais.
Abril segue agora com *100,6 mm*, nada mau para apenas 8 dias.


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Abr 2018 às 21:12)

Boa noite.

Por aqui chove bem, carago!
Continua a nossa sorte, os rios e ribeiros sempre bem compostos, os terrenos encharcados\alagados e o tempo fresco.
Não há lenha que nos valha com o prolongar disto. É só gente a queixar-se que a lenha acabou ou está no fim...
Valha-nos ao menos o desbaste anti-ecológico que por aí anda, madeira não vai faltar no próximo outono-inverno. 

O *acumulado de hoje* está nos *22,1 mm*.
O *acumulado mensal* será agora tudo "bónus". A média mensal já foi feira e é sempre a somar. Estou agora com *154,7 mm*. (@Snifa , isto não é intenção de comparar com o teu bom acumulado...).
Nota também para o *acumulado do ano hidrológico* em curso (desde 1 de outubro): *1507,1 mm*.
E desde o dia 1 de janeiro o acumulado é de *1048,4 mm*.


*Tactual: 6,3ºC
Hr: 92%*​


----------



## João Pedro (8 Abr 2018 às 21:28)

Nickname disse:


> Neve na zona das pedras parideiras, Serra da Freita


Que bonito "parto"


----------



## cookie (8 Abr 2018 às 21:49)

E o temporal regressou...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## vitamos (8 Abr 2018 às 22:30)

Nickname disse:


> Neve na zona das pedras parideiras, Serra da Freita


Há cerca de duas horas nevava intensamente a seguir ao parque de campismo. Há neve acumulada sobretudo nas vertentes norte e este.


----------



## Snifa (8 Abr 2018 às 22:31)

Chove bem, *30.4 mm* acumulados


----------



## JoaoCodeco (8 Abr 2018 às 22:42)

Boa noite loucos da meteo
Aqui não para de chover desde as 13:00h 
Chove a cantaros


----------



## Snifa (8 Abr 2018 às 23:26)

E continua, * 33.2 mm* acumulados 

7.2°c.


----------



## cookie (9 Abr 2018 às 00:27)

Continua a chover certinho, pingas grossas e está frio...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (9 Abr 2018 às 06:56)

Bom  dia, 

ontem o acumulado ficou nos *36.2 mm*. 

Hoje sigo com *6.4 mm* até ao momento.

7.9ºc actuais, vento NW 10 Km/h e 97% HR.


----------



## rokleon (9 Abr 2018 às 06:59)

Estava chuva moderada, abrandou ha 5 min


----------



## Snifa (9 Abr 2018 às 08:50)

Chove certinho, por vezes moderado, *10.4 mm* acumulados 

8.6ºc actuais.


----------



## qwerl (9 Abr 2018 às 08:51)

Bom dia

Chuva durante toda a noite e continua, o acumulado em Ovar vai em 27mm


----------



## João Pedro (9 Abr 2018 às 09:33)

Snifa disse:


> Chove certinho, por vezes moderado, *10.4 mm* acumulados
> 
> 8.6ºc actuais.


O "penico" do Porto fica aí por esses lados está visto... 
Dia cinzentão e "choroso" pela Invicta, 6,1 mm e 8,8 ºC por estas bandas.


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Abr 2018 às 11:14)

Bom dia.

Por cá o dia de ontem terminou com *34,8 mm* de *acumulado*.
A chuva desta madrugada e manhã proporcionou um *acumulado* de *16,0 mm*.
Continua o céu encoberto e o vento a soprar fraco a moderado de ONO.
Está fresco...

*Tactual: 8,7ºC
Hr: 94%*​


----------



## jonas (9 Abr 2018 às 14:04)

Boas,
Choveu de manhã, agora já não chove e o céu já abriu um pouco.


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Abr 2018 às 16:51)

WOW INCRÍVEL O DILÚVIO POR AQUI! De onde apareceu isto, não está no radar!
Muito granizo!


----------



## João Pedro (9 Abr 2018 às 17:01)

Luso Meteo disse:


> WOW INCRÍVEL O DILÚVIO POR AQUI! De onde apareceu isto, não está no radar!
> Muito granizo!


Está está... penso que terá sido isto:


----------



## João Pedro (9 Abr 2018 às 17:41)

Já tem nome esta frente?


----------



## Snifa (9 Abr 2018 às 19:17)

Boas, 

por aqui *12.4 mm *acumulados. 

12.4ºc , vento NW 19Km/h e 89% HR.


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Abr 2018 às 19:19)

Bom fim de dia.

@João Pedro não me parece que cumpra os critérios para ser nomeado cá em Portugal e Espanha.
Talvez...talvez na França, mas mesmo assim acho que não.
De qualquer forma, teremos mais chuva a partir desta noite até amanhã de manhã.
Chama-se a isto "chover no molhado". 
O acumulado aqui manteve-se nos 16,0 mm.
Ainda foi chuviscando ao longo do resto da manhã e tarde, mas não para fazer subir o acumulado.
O sol não apareceu, sempre muito nublado a encoberto.
As raras abertas não se deram na zona onde o sol se encontrava.
Não faz mal, estamos habituados, não é?! É...
A partir de 4ª e até sábado teremos mais abertas e bons períodos sem precipitação. Depois logo se vê...

*Tactual: 10,9ºC
Hr: 83%*​


----------



## qwerl (9 Abr 2018 às 20:57)

Boa noite

Ontem bastante chuva e frio em especial a partir do meio da tarde, acumulado em Ovar foi de *29,5mm
*
Hoje chuva por vezes forte praticamente ininterrupta até por volta do meio dia, com* 36,8mm *acumulados. A adicionar aos 28,4mm de Sexta foram por volta de 100mm acumulados em 4 dias.

Campos todos alagados, a água já nasce em todo o lado e os ribeiros e rios todos a entrar em cheia, já não via este cenário há algum tempo

Agora já começa a ficar com ar de temporal outra vez, ar ameno e húmido e o céu cada vez mais carregado, pela imagem de satélite, vem aí uma valente rega


----------



## JoaoCodeco (10 Abr 2018 às 01:20)

Boa noite! Ontem após uma interrupção na chuva, eis que esta de regresso!!!


----------



## Paelagius (10 Abr 2018 às 03:02)

Que grande rega!  Patm em queda…


----------



## Snifa (10 Abr 2018 às 06:53)

Bom dia, 

chove com intensidade e puxada a vento, sigo com *16 mm* acumulados. 

8.8ºc actuais, vento WNW 32 Km/h e 94% HR.

Pressão em queda acentuada.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Abr 2018 às 09:18)

Bom dia.

Como dizem, uma excelente rega esta madrugada.
Tivemos há pouco uma acalmia de cerca de 45 minutos e eis que regressou a chuva.
Foi muita certinha durante a noite.
O *acumulado* é de *28,2 mm*.
E já ultrapassei os 200 mm no mês: *211,6 mm*. Nada mau!
Os rios estão a começar a transbordar, há muita água nos campos - o teor de água nos solos está acima dos 100% esta manhã...





Este é o rio Eiriz, aqui bem perto, carregado de água, não parecendo leva bom caudal, boa velocidade ainda que não tenha quase inclinação nesta zona. Ainda vai levar com 2 ou 3 linhas de água (ribeiras\ regos, etc.), até desaguar no rio Ferreira - que até é um pouco mais pequeno do que este antes de receber o rio Carvalhosa 500 metros antes deste rio Eiriz.

*Tactual: 7,0ºC
Hr: 92%*​


----------



## c0ldPT (10 Abr 2018 às 11:47)

E mais um dia de chuvinha  Eis que os amantes do sol e calor começam a desesperar porque cada vez querem o verão o começar mais cedo 
Entretanto as cotas de neve estão interessantes hoje


----------



## Pedro Matos (10 Abr 2018 às 12:07)

Chuva forte por Sequeira!!


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Abr 2018 às 12:41)

O sol já espreita mas esta celula a sueste de Espinho está incrivel





Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## DMartins (10 Abr 2018 às 12:43)

Bom dia.
Por Guimarães, depois de uma granizada jeitosa, a temperatura deu um trambolhão. 
De *8.2°* , estamos agora com *5.5°.*...


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Abr 2018 às 12:58)

Por aqui aguaceiro com alguma neve, e 4,2º

Em Fafe nas serras deve ter dado bem, pena estar doente e nao poder ir lá


----------



## Snifa (10 Abr 2018 às 13:10)

Boa tarde,

por aqui *22.8 mm* acumulados até ao momento.

9.8ºc actuais, vento oeste 22 Km/h, está bastante fresco, sensação térmica baixa 

Abril segue agora com *147,0 mm*


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Abr 2018 às 13:13)

Cota 1000? Não me parece nadinha...

3,7º aqui.


----------



## camrov8 (10 Abr 2018 às 13:15)

Luso Meteo disse:


> Cota 1000? Não me parece nadinha...
> 
> 3,7º aqui.


olha que deve estar agora mesmo a chuva estava estranha com o que parecia sleet não era granizo pois não estava solido


----------



## DMartins (10 Abr 2018 às 13:29)

Nevou na penha. Pouca acumulação.  As rochas estão com neve. 600mts


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Abr 2018 às 13:34)

DMartins disse:


> Nevou na penha. Pouca acumulação.  As rochas estão com neve. 600mts


Lá está, cotas bem abaixo do previsto pelo IPMA, tal como eu pensei que iria acontecer.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Abr 2018 às 13:38)

O Sat24 mostra alguma trovoada a norte...


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Abr 2018 às 13:39)

Um aguaceiro forte e duradouro no local certo e a cota temporariamente pode baixar aos 600m ou menos...

É o que dá haver mais de -30º a 500hPa


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Abr 2018 às 17:25)

Boa tarde.

Os aguaceiros vão-se sucedendo, alguns com granizo.
Acredito que momentaneamente, no meio de algumas células mais arrefecidas, hajam condições para queda de neve a cotas mais baixas (600 metros). Mas a partir dos 800 metros devem cair alguns aguaceiros de neve bons, e acima dos 1100\1200 metros a acumulação será muito boa, como aliás nos mostram no seguimento interior norte e centro.
O *acumulado* vai subindo, agora nos *35,8 mm*.

*Tactual: 7,4ºC
Hr: 82%*​


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Abr 2018 às 17:25)

6,5º por cá e vai chovendo...

A mínima do dia é para já de 3,7º, por volta das 13h, tendo caído água\neve.

14,5mm acumulados.


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Abr 2018 às 17:33)

Em queda, 5,8º depois deste aguaceiro que parece que já foi...

Mas vem mais a caminho que vão fazer descer mais a temperatura...

Está bem frio....


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Abr 2018 às 19:41)

Vai chovendo, frio, com 5,1º e 16mm acumulados


----------



## Thomar (10 Abr 2018 às 19:58)

Luso Meteo disse:


> Vai chovendo, frio, com 5,1º e 16mm acumulados


Já vais com *+4,7ºC, *sempre a descer, ainda vais ver uns farrapos!


----------



## cepp1 (10 Abr 2018 às 20:02)

Hoje a minha mãe apanhou neve nos pontos altos do concelho de pte de lima


----------



## Snifa (10 Abr 2018 às 20:06)

Aguaceiro intenso por aqui, *24.6 mm* acumulados. 

A temperatura desceu para 7.3ºc actuais


----------



## c0ldPT (10 Abr 2018 às 20:07)

Thomar disse:


> Já vais com *+4,7ºC, *sempre a descer, ainda vais ver uns farrapos!


A cota já está em subida


----------



## Snifa (10 Abr 2018 às 21:05)

A temperatura continua em queda com 6.8ºc actuais.

*26.4 mm* acumulados. 

Chuva por vezes moderada.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Abr 2018 às 21:27)

Boa noite.

Mais uns aguaceiros foram caindo com o passar das horas.
O *acumulado *está agora nos *39,9 mm*.
A temperatura também vai caindo com a noite.
A cota de neve de qualquer maneira não mudou muito para já. Mas é natural que comece a subir lentamente.
Os aguaceiros tendem a enfraquecer cá no NO.
Amanhã suponho que será um belo dia para espreitar, ao longe, as serranias com o seu belo manto branco.

*Tactual: 5,9ºC
Hr: 89%*​


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Abr 2018 às 22:53)

Lá se foi a precipitação...

Agora em queda a temperatura com 3,3º atuais...

Vai formar gelo\geada...

Atenção nas estradas pessoal


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Abr 2018 às 14:28)

Boa tarde.

Quer dizer...razoável tarde. 
Pelas 8h o céu encontrava-se totalmente limpo, com sol radioso.
Pelas 11h já o céu estava muito nublado.
Agora está quase encoberto e já chuviscou. Lá se foi a minha tarde de trabalho hercúleo no tratamento da relva e arranjo das zonas adjacentes, bem como tentativa de arranjo do espaço para o morangal (que ainda há-de-o ser - se o for!).
Bem, o vento sopra fraco a moderado, variável.
Ainda não acumulei nada. Suponho que o S. Pedro ainda trate disso até final do dia, senão parece mal!

*Tactual: 10,7ºC
Hr: 71%*​


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Abr 2018 às 15:00)

@Aristocrata  Eu acumulei com o derreter do gelo penso eu  Uma vez que foi por volta das 7:30

Agora sigo com 8,7º e aguaceiros fracos que ainda não acumularam.

A quantidade de dias abaixo dos 10º desde o início de Março é incrível, acho que tive talvez 6\7 dias acima de 10º...

Mínima de 0,5º hoje.


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Abr 2018 às 15:01)

Lá está! O S. Pedro cumpre o prometido.
Aí está o 1º mm do dia. Nada mau! 




Amanhã teremos então mais chuva, embora o grosso da fatia esteja reservado (e muito bem!) para o centro\sul.
Também tem direito...


----------



## dopedagain (11 Abr 2018 às 20:34)

Hoje na Serra Amarela 1100metros, aos 1400 algumas zonas perto de 40 ctms


----------



## JoaoCodeco (11 Abr 2018 às 22:36)

Grande chuvada agora!!!


----------



## qwerl (11 Abr 2018 às 23:26)

Boa noite

Ontem mais um dia de Inverno, com *18,8mm* acumulados.
Hoje manhã de frio e algum gelo no local de inversão que por vezes falo, céu limpo, mas foi gradualmente encobrindo, e já caíram alguns aguaceiros que acumularam 1,3mm , e o mês segue com 135,6mm

Amanã mais uma boa rega para encher os cursos de água. Visto que toda a chuva que cai agora escoa diretamente para os ribeiros, basta uma chuvinha para entrarem logo em caudal de cheia


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Abr 2018 às 10:31)

Bom dia.

Ontem à noite a chuva ainda me deixou com um *acumulado* do dia de *6,3 mm*.
Esta chuva que tem cai e foi caindo de madrugada, elevou o *acumulado de hoje* para os *5,3 mm*.
O S. Pedro está a brindar-nos com chuva. Depois de nos fechar as torneiras no ano passado, eis que decidiu abrir as mesmas neste ano de 2018.
Ena, tanta chuva...! 
O céu está então encoberto e o vento sopra fraco de SSE\S.

*Tactual: 8,7ºC
Hr: 93%*​


----------



## João Pedro (12 Abr 2018 às 13:07)

Boas,

Muito fraquinha esta frente aqui pelo Porto, os acumulados de este a oeste andam pelo 3-4 mm.
Pelo menos está a cair bem onde é mais precisa; há muita albufeira por encher a sul do Tejo


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Abr 2018 às 13:53)

Agora





Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (12 Abr 2018 às 17:36)

Boa tarde, 

por aqui *10 mm* acumulados até ao momento.

Está fresco com 10.7ºc, vento ESE 19 Km/h e 96% HR, pressão 996.2 hpa.

Abril segue com *162,8 mm* , a ver se dá para chegar aos 200 mm até ao fim do mês


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Abr 2018 às 19:04)

Boa noite.

Por cá o *acumulado* está nos *12,4 mm*.
Neste momento temos céu encoberto e vento fraco.

*Tactual: 9,2ºC
Hr: 92%*​


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Abr 2018 às 11:55)

Hoje comparado com os últimos dias a temperatura está mais alta, finalmente acima de 10º

Sigo com 11,7% e 75% HR.

Penso que resolvi limpando o sensor o problema da humidade visto que há 3 meses que nao passava 90% praticamente e esta noite andou entre 95 e 97%, tendo mesmo ido a 99% antes da meia noite. 

Andava-me a chatear este problema há umas semanas.


----------



## guimeixen (13 Abr 2018 às 17:21)

Boa tarde,

Aguaceiro forte à uns minutos, deixou 3,5mm. 3,8mm acumulados hoje.

Imagem de radar


----------



## guimeixen (13 Abr 2018 às 19:03)

À quase 30min vi o que me pareceu uma possível funnel cloud. Que acham?

Imagem de radar na altura das fotos:





Fotos tiradas às 18h34. O aguaceiro encontrava-se para a direita da tal nuvem.




Possible funnel cloud by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Possible funnel cloud by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Possible funnel cloud by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Abr 2018 às 19:15)

guimeixen disse:


> Possible funnel cloud by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


Nesta imagem até parece que são duas funnel cloud que se estão a juntar. Havia rotação?


----------



## guimeixen (13 Abr 2018 às 19:26)

Tiagolco disse:


> Nesta imagem até parece que são duas funnel cloud que se estão a juntar. Havia rotação?



Andava de janela em janela para ver onde tinha a melhor vista e a tirar fotos aos mesmo tempo para não a perder que nem reparei.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Abr 2018 às 21:39)

guimeixen disse:


> À quase 30min vi o que me pareceu uma possível funnel cloud. Que acham?
> 
> Imagem de radar na altura das fotos:
> 
> ...


Na primeira foto parece mesmo um tornado!  Depois nas outras já parece mais densa em baixo do que em cima, como se estivesse a crescer de baixo para cima e não de cima para baixo...  Posto isto... não sei o que é, mas é sem dúvida algo muito interessante


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Abr 2018 às 21:53)

Aqui foram 6mm's em minutos, depois das 18h...

Muita chuva em pouco tempo, bela celula..

Agora 9,4, 91% HR e 7mm's acumulados.


----------



## cookie (14 Abr 2018 às 00:49)

Por aqui hoje dia primaveril, já tinha saudades do sol e temperaturas amenas.

Mas já vi que por Guimarães houve agitação, parece um tornado...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## rokleon (14 Abr 2018 às 11:06)

Bom dia 
... com pequenos cumulus "inofensivos" a pairar.

 Com vista para o castelo de S.M. da Feira, mas não se vê bem.

Tiradas por volta das 9:30


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Abr 2018 às 14:53)

Boas..

Céu nublado, abertas esporádicas e 15,4º atuais.

62%HR


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Abr 2018 às 15:02)

Luso Meteo disse:


> Boas..
> 
> Céu nublado, abertas esporádicas e 15,4º atuais.
> 
> 62%HR




Cheirinho a primavera, 16º atuais.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (14 Abr 2018 às 18:57)

Depois de umas abertas, eis que regressa a chuva...
Para já chuvisco


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Abr 2018 às 19:07)

Boa tarde,

Sigo com 12.2ºC e vento fraco de SSW
Céu escuro para o mar


----------



## JoaoCodeco (14 Abr 2018 às 20:25)

Vento a aumentar de intensidade!!!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (14 Abr 2018 às 22:46)

Vento moderado e chuva certinha


----------



## cookie (15 Abr 2018 às 00:43)

A chuva regressou ao final do dia... E continua a cair certinha.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (15 Abr 2018 às 12:17)

Bom dia,
 De noite choveu moderadamente, agora já não chove.
Ontem tivemos um cheirinho a primavera e para a semana parece que vai chegar mais a sério.


----------



## c0ldPT (15 Abr 2018 às 17:36)

Aguaceiro moderado a forte há 15min


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Abr 2018 às 23:09)

Boa noite.

Ontem começou a chover ainda de dia, mas até à meia noite os chuviscos nada acumularam.
Hoje, com os aguaceiros já *acumulei 8,4 mm*, 2,0 mm na última hora.
Com isto, o *mês* segue agora com uns reconfortantes *251,7 mm* de *acumulado*. Nada mau! Mesmo...
Para um mês de abril é muito bom, ainda para mais a elevar o *acumulado do ano hidrológico* (desde 1 de outubro) para os *1604,0 mm*.

*Tactual: 9,6ºC
Hr: 86%
*​Venha de lá então uma boa semana para todos. Que traga algum calor, dias secos e boa disposição.


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Abr 2018 às 23:26)

Boa Noite!

Ahhhh... Primavera que chega a partir de amanhã 

Aqui já deve ir esta semana acima de 25º e quem sabe em alguns locais no Centro\Sul acima de 30º

Por agora 8,4º, 84% HR e o acumulado hoje é de 3,3mm, nao choveu mais desde as 9h.

Boa semana para todos.


----------



## c0ldPT (16 Abr 2018 às 14:05)

Boas, céu parcialmente nublado e temperatura amena a rondar os 15/16°C. À espera de dias mais quentes e instáveis próprios da época  Faz hoje um ano que tinha 28°C e assistia trovoadas em quase todos os quadrantes daqui. Belo dia esse  Correção: afinal foi a 19 de abril


----------



## Luso Meteo (16 Abr 2018 às 14:32)

@Aristocrata o sensor de UV da tua estação é fiável? já estão 11 de UV?

Pergunto isto porque estou a fazer tratamento de acne e os cremes sao agressivos e fico muito sensivel ao sol, mesmo usando protetor.

De qualquer forma o melhor é nao arriscar visto que o IPMA ja preve UV 7 e já é meio de Abril


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Abr 2018 às 14:52)

Boa tarde.

O céu ainda não está pouco nublado ou limpo de acordo com a previsão. Talvez no litoral já esteja, de acordo com o satélite combinado do IPMA - aqui estarão 5 octas (5\8).
Esta madrugada ainda tive um *acumulado* de *1,0 mm*. Nada mau! 
O vento sopra fraco a moderado de S\SSO.

*Tactual: 15,8ºC
Hr:  57%
*​


Luso Meteo disse:


> o sensor de UV da tua estação é fiável? já estão 11 de UV?


Eh, eh! Claramente não...:

Não podem estar 11 de UV pelo simples facto de não ter sol para isso, com céu ainda parcial e muito nublado até ao momento - está agora a querer abrir.
NÃO TENHO SENSOR! 
Não sei onde encontram esse valor. Talvez infiram a radiação UV por alguma estação do nosso distrito - suponho que na zona mais litoral onde se encontra sol de momento.
Gostaria de ter, mas não sei se o investimento compensa em termos de dados concretos a utilizar. O que sei é que deverei ter um dos valores mais baixos de todo o território no que diz respeito à radiação solar - já vi alguns mapas com esses dados e esta zona tinha sempre os valores mais baixos (tirando as zonas de montanha e as zonas adjacentes ao PNPG).


----------



## Luso Meteo (16 Abr 2018 às 17:01)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> O céu ainda não está pouco nublado ou limpo de acordo com a previsão. Talvez no litoral já esteja, de acordo com o satélite combinado do IPMA - aqui estarão 5 octas (5\8).
> Esta madrugada ainda tive um *acumulado* de *1,0 mm*. Nada mau!
> ...




Pensei que tinhas sensor...

Eu desativei os dados UV no Cumulus para nao aparecer dados errados no wunderground.


----------



## Luso Meteo (16 Abr 2018 às 17:30)

Boa Tarde.

Dia bem agradável aqui, com a temperatura máxima nos 17º

Agora sigo com 16,1º e céu quase limpo.

Amanhã já sobe bem acima de 20º, uma semana que promete ser "escaldante" em alguns locais do Centro\Sul


----------



## Luso Meteo (16 Abr 2018 às 23:18)

Por aqui céu limpo finalmente!

7,9º agora com 75%HR, vento absolutamente NULO


----------



## Luso Meteo (17 Abr 2018 às 09:16)

Bom dia!

Vai subidno bem hoje, com 14,3º atuais.


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Abr 2018 às 10:27)

Bom dia.

O dia começa verdadeiramente primaveril.
O céu encontra-se limpo, observando-se apenas nebulosidade média para O-N, numa faixa que está sobre o mar e vai até ao alto Minho.
Está já temperatura agradável...igual à máxima de ontem. 

*Tactual: 15,7ºC
Hr: 66%
*​Parece que já se acabaram os dias frios que caracterizaram os últimos meses.
As previsões mantêm a temperaturas em valores normais para a época nas próximas semanas.
E para cá a chuva, com entradas de frentes, talvez só depois do final do mês - até lá teremos depressões a vir de sul e de origem térmica (centro da península), com convectividade provavelmente.


----------



## Luso Meteo (17 Abr 2018 às 10:39)

Ahhhh Primavera, que saudades!

Céu limpo (praticamente) e temperatura muito agradável, já com 16,2 e vento fraco de Sul\Sueste.

A máxima hoje vai acima de 20º, a primeira vez este ano!


----------



## João Pedro (17 Abr 2018 às 11:07)

Bom dia!

Com o calor a começar a "apertar", parece-me que será o momento certo para uma mão-cheia de fotos com neve bem fresquinha para refrescar... 
Já com umas semaninhas de atraso, são de dia 31 de março, cá fica o resto da caça à neve desse dia, que me levou desde o Alvão ao Gerês e que já mostrei parcialmente aqui:
Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2018

e aqui:
Seguimento Litoral Norte - Abril 2018

O percurso foi Senhora da Graça-Barragem da Venda Nova-Barragem da Paradela. As fotos foram todas tiradas ao longo da R311, R311-1, N103 e M308-4, caso alguém se sinta tentado a fazê-lo. Vale bem a pena, as vistas para o Gerês são "do outro mundo"! Certamente um dos percursos mais bonitos que já fiz de carro em Portugal. 

Um pouco antes do lugar de Salto, na R311, a primeira paragem na berma da estrada, que tinha neve e que quase fez com que tivesse ficasse logo ali atascado... mas a vista era boa demais para não arriscar... nunca tinha visto o Gerês assim, com tanta neve e ao longo de uma extensão tão grande. Picos de Europa para quê quando se tem isto por cá, certo? 



The Snowy Peaks of Serra do Gerês from Póvoa, Montalegre, 31-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




The Snowy Peaks of Serra do Gerês from Póvoa, Montalegre, 31-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




The Snowy Peaks of Serra do Gerês from Póvoa, Montalegre, 31-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




The Snowy Peaks of Serra do Gerês from Póvoa, Montalegre, 31-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




The Snowy Peaks of Serra do Gerês from Póvoa, Montalegre, 31-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




The Snowy Peaks of Serra do Gerês from Póvoa, Montalegre, 31-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Assim meio a derrapar, lá consegui tirar o carro da berma e seguir viagem... já depois da Venda Nova, houve lugar a várias paragens. Uma das melhores foi junto à aldeia de Ponteira, na M308-4 e já muito perto da Paradela. A aldeia encontra-se aninhada junto a um maciço granítico muito semelhante aos que podemos ver em Pitões das Júnias. Admira-me como não se fale muito desta aldeia, a vista é absolutamente espectacular! 



Ponteira, Montalegre, 31-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




The Snowy Peaks of Serra do Gerês from Ponteira, Montalegre, 31-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




The Snowy Peaks of Serra do Gerês from Ponteira, Montalegre, 31-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




The Snowy Peaks of Serra do Gerês from Ponteira, Montalegre, 31-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




The Snowy Peaks of Serra do Gerês from Ponteira, Montalegre, 31-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Seguindo pela mesma estrada, e contornando o maciço que emoldura a aldeia, a vista abre-se repentinamente para a Paradela e para os picos do Gerês. Mais uma paragem "forçada" na berma da estrada. Mas não havia neve por isso sem stresses desta vez... A vista, ai a vista... belíssima como poucas.



The Snowy Peaks of Serra do Gerês and Paradela Reservoir, Montalegre, 31-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




The Snowy Peaks of Serra do Gerês and Paradela Reservoir, Montalegre, 31-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

E já sobre o paredão da barragem, também não é nada de se deitar fora 



The Snowy Peaks of Serra do Gerês from Paradela Reservoir, Montalegre, 31-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




The Snowy Peaks of Serra do Gerês from Paradela Reservoir, Montalegre, 31-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




The Snowy Peaks of Serra do Gerês from Paradela Reservoir, Montalegre, 31-03-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Peço desculpa pelo grande número de fotos num post só, mas foi a bem da narrativa. E pelo atraso, mas como o @Ricardo Carvalho me disse que tinha todo o tempo do mundo...


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Abr 2018 às 11:12)

Finalmente no dia 17 de Abril de 2018 a Primavera chegou, com temperaturas em que já se sente o calor de verão. A agua do mar está gelada em todo o pais com temperaturas entre os 13ºC no Norte e Centro e 14ºC/15ºC no Algarve. Nunca estive tanto tempo sem surfar, apesar do mar ainda não colaborar.


----------



## Luso Meteo (17 Abr 2018 às 11:32)

Máxima de ontem já superada, sigo neste momento já com 17,1º e vento fraco de Sul

58% HR


----------



## Luso Meteo (17 Abr 2018 às 13:33)

A temperatura já foi aos 20º, mas devido a uma nuvem que tapou o sol desceu para os 19,8º atuais.

51% HR e vento fraco variável (Entre SW e SE)


----------



## Luso Meteo (17 Abr 2018 às 14:39)

Máxima para já nos 21,1º, agora 20,6º devido à rotação do vento para NW.

Mas ainda deve subir mais um pouco.

Finalmente primavera!


----------



## criz0r (17 Abr 2018 às 15:23)

@João Pedro 

Fotos de cortar a respiração. Fantásticas, quais Pirinéus quais Alpes qual quê


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Abr 2018 às 15:23)

João Pedro disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Com o calor a começar a "apertar", parece-me que será o momento certo para uma mão-cheia de fotos com neve bem fresquinha para refrescar...
> Já com umas semaninhas de atraso, são de dia 31 de março, cá fica o resto da caça à neve desse dia, que me levou desde o Alvão ao Gerês e que já mostrei parcialmente aqui:
> ...



E terás sempre @João Pedro , é uma maravilha poder "viajar" à tua conta, com os teus maravilhosos registos, nunca deixes de partilhar com a malta, tudo o que é de qualidade nunca é demais  Obrigado e um abraço.


----------



## Luso Meteo (17 Abr 2018 às 16:25)

21,7º de máxima até agora, neste momento sigo com 21,5º e 46% HR.

0,0mm de precipitação. É verdade, não choveu hoje, raro nos ultimos tempos


----------



## Luso Meteo (17 Abr 2018 às 16:47)

Penso que não irá subir mais a temperatura agora pelo que devo ficar pelos 21,9º de temperatura máxima.

Agora em queda com vento de NW, 21,4º e vento de NW fraco


----------



## c0ldPT (17 Abr 2018 às 17:16)

A máxima ficou pelos *22ºC *


----------



## Luso Meteo (17 Abr 2018 às 18:12)

A minha estação nestes ultimos dias está tao habituada a chuva que registou precipitaçao nestes últimos minutos. Eheheh

Tive de por a 0 no Cumulus... 

Sigo com 18,9º, 60%HR  e vento moderado de NW


----------



## jonas (17 Abr 2018 às 20:20)

Dia de primavera por cá, primeira vez que andei de T-shirt este ano, a temperatura máxima deve ter andado pelos 22-25°C.


----------



## Snifa (17 Abr 2018 às 21:32)

Boa noite,

dia agradável com alguma nebulosidade matinal que deu lugar a um céu limpo,

Mínima de *11.8ºc* e máxima *19.3ºc *.

Depois de tanta chuva sabe bem este tempo com temperaturas amenas, está tudo bem regado e a precisar de sol, no entanto parece ser de pouca dura pois a partir de quinta-feira deve regressar a chuva e desta vez na habitual "lotaria" dos aguaceiros e trovoadas.


----------



## João Pedro (17 Abr 2018 às 22:05)

criz0r disse:


> @João Pedro
> 
> Fotos de cortar a respiração. Fantásticas, quais Pirinéus quais Alpes qual quê


Então não? Foi mesmo isso que pensei quando vi aquela primeira panorâmica, fez-me logo lembrar Somiedo e os Picos 
Obrigado! 



Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> E terás sempre @João Pedro , é uma maravilha poder "viajar" à tua conta, com os teus maravilhosos registos, nunca deixes de partilhar com a malta, tudo o que é de qualidade nunca é demais. Obrigado e um abraço.


Faltam as da Estrela para fechar o capítulo da neve. Venham as agora! 
Obrigado Ricardo, não tens de quê 
Um abraço.


----------



## remember (17 Abr 2018 às 22:49)

João Pedro disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Com o calor a começar a "apertar", parece-me que será o momento certo para uma mão-cheia de fotos com neve bem fresquinha para refrescar...
> Já com umas semaninhas de atraso, são de dia 31 de março, cá fica o resto da caça à neve desse dia, que me levou desde o Alvão ao Gerês e que já mostrei parcialmente aqui:
> ...



Obrigado pelas fotos @João Pedro, como o nosso país é lindo!


----------



## João Pedro (17 Abr 2018 às 22:56)

remember disse:


> Obrigado pelas fotos @João Pedro, como o nosso país é lindo!


Está muito estragadinho nalguns sítios coitado, mas sim, sobrevivem ainda alguns de extrema beleza, felizmente! 
De nada, e obrigado!


----------



## MSantos (17 Abr 2018 às 23:29)

João Pedro disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Com o calor a começar a "apertar", parece-me que será o momento certo para uma mão-cheia de fotos com neve bem fresquinha para refrescar...
> Já com umas semaninhas de atraso, são de dia 31 de março, cá fica o resto da caça à neve desse dia, que me levou desde o Alvão ao Gerês e que já mostrei parcialmente aqui:
> ...



Excelente!

Essas montanhas nevadas, que nos transportam para outras dimensões, isto é grandes cordilheiras de outras paragens, mais não são do que o nosso belo Gerês!


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Abr 2018 às 00:06)

João Pedro disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Com o calor a começar a "apertar", parece-me que será o momento certo para uma mão-cheia de fotos com neve bem fresquinha para refrescar...
> Já com umas semaninhas de atraso, são de dia 31 de março, cá fica o resto da caça à neve desse dia, que me levou desde o Alvão ao Gerês e que já mostrei parcialmente aqui:
> ...


João, publiquei algumas fotos tuas na minha página espero que não te importes!

Dás-me autorização para depois publicar a tua conta Flickr para o pessoal ver mais fotos ainda?


----------



## jonas (18 Abr 2018 às 07:40)

Bom dia,
Céu limpo e 8.6°C.
Vento fraco.


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Abr 2018 às 09:36)

Boas.

Hoje vento de Sul\Sueste e a temperatura segue disparada, já nos 19,1º, vamos ver até onde vai...

O IPMA prevê 22 para Felgueiras parece-me que vai ser bem acima!!!

Venha de lá essa temperatura altinha para aquecer a casa, que apesar dos últimos dias estarem quentinhos devido às noites frescas ainda está fresquinha


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Abr 2018 às 10:21)

Sigo disparado, já com 21,1º, parece verão, com vento de Sul\Sueste.


----------



## c0ldPT (18 Abr 2018 às 11:36)

Mínima de 5.3°C, no entanto agora torra bem ao sol, já com 23°C


----------



## c0ldPT (18 Abr 2018 às 11:37)

Mínima de 5.3°C, no entanto agora torra bem ao sol, já com 23°C


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Abr 2018 às 13:25)

Sigo neste momento com 23,7º...

Vai acima dos 25º hoje


----------



## c0ldPT (18 Abr 2018 às 13:28)

Aqui vou com *26,1ºC*  Grande bafo, pela primeira vez este ano


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Abr 2018 às 14:35)

24,5º por aqui neste momento, com 41% HR e vento de Sul.


----------



## João Pedro (18 Abr 2018 às 14:45)

MSantos disse:


> Excelente!
> 
> Essas montanhas nevadas, que nos transportam para outras dimensões, isto é grandes cordilheiras de outras paragens, mais não são do que o nosso belo Gerês!


Só é pena não ficar assim todos os anos  Obrigado! 



Luso Meteo disse:


> João, publiquei algumas fotos tuas na minha página espero que não te importes!
> 
> Dás-me autorização para depois publicar a tua conta Flickr para o pessoal ver mais fotos ainda?


Claro que não me importo, Fábio, na boa! E podes partilhar, claro


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Abr 2018 às 14:51)

João Pedro disse:


> Só é pena não ficar assim todos os anos  Obrigado!
> 
> 
> Claro que não me importo, Fábio, na boa! E podes partilhar, claro


Partilhado João. Fantásticas fotos!


----------



## João Pedro (18 Abr 2018 às 14:58)

Luso Meteo disse:


> Partilhado João. Fantásticas fotos!


Obrigado 

O dia vai seguindo solarengo e primaveril pelo Porto. Os 20,4ºc e a aragem mais fresca do momento ainda não me convencem a deixar o casaco em casa, mas já vi alguns transeuntes mais corajosos - ou desejosos pelo verão - de manga curta e calções hoje de manhã...


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Abr 2018 às 15:30)

Enfim, desculpem a linguagem mas é sempre a mesma me....

Muito fumo aqui à volta, ha incendios perto...

25,5º neste momento 39% HR e vento moderado de SW


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Abr 2018 às 15:42)

Por aqui a máxima tocou nos 26º, agora já em descida com vento de NW moderado.

25,7º


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Abr 2018 às 16:09)

Enfim...

Só fumo 

Até encobre ligeiramente o sol...

Temperatura nos 24,3º


----------



## cookie (19 Abr 2018 às 00:03)

Tarde bastante quente com a estação a chegar aos 26 graus. Ao sol o sensor chegou a marcar 48 graus 

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Abr 2018 às 10:02)

Boas. Já com calor, a temperatura já foi a 21,3, tendo agora caído para 20,3.

57%HR e vento de Sudoeste.


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Abr 2018 às 13:15)

Céu a ficar nublado, nuvens do genero "cumulus"

25º de temperatura.

Está abafado.


----------



## c0ldPT (19 Abr 2018 às 13:26)

Boas, temperatura semelhante a ontem por esta hora, a rondar os 25°C, céu a nublar bastante mas por agora apenas nuvens médias-altas...


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Abr 2018 às 14:01)

Felgueiras já ameça trovoada.







Sigo com 23,3º


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Abr 2018 às 14:14)

Trovão distante


----------



## c0ldPT (19 Abr 2018 às 14:15)

Luso Meteo disse:


> Felgueiras já ameça trovoada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O cenário aqui é bem diferente, apenas nuvens altas, nuvens com desenvolvimento no entanto formam-se no interior e caminham para o litoral (Direção NW).


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Abr 2018 às 14:26)

Luso Meteo disse:


> Trovão distante


Impossível. Não há células aí à volta.


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Abr 2018 às 15:10)

Tiagolco disse:


> Impossível. Não há células aí à volta.


Talvez tenha confundido... Mas acho que não... Havia uma mini célula ali em Fafe.

Neste momento muito escuro para Leste, mas para já nada.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Abr 2018 às 15:23)

Luso Meteo disse:


> Talvez tenha confundido... Mas acho que não... Havia uma mini célula ali em Fafe.


Isso é a vontade de ver trovoada a falar. 
O radar nada indica a essa hora:




(Aquele eco amarelo/verde é "palha" do radar)


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Abr 2018 às 15:25)

Tiagolco disse:


> Isso é a vontade de ver trovoada a falar.
> O radar nada indica a essa hora:
> 
> 
> ...




Pois talvez.. Não tenho a certeza  Mas está escuro com bons cumulus aqui à volta mas para já nada no radar realmente.


----------



## cookie (19 Abr 2018 às 21:22)

Infelizmente algo terá mudado pois por aqui o dia esteve nublado, "frio", com máxima de 17 graus (ontem foram 26) e um vento bastante desagradável... Um desconsolo pois esperava um dia ainda mais quente que o de ontem.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (20 Abr 2018 às 11:53)

Hoje sim dia quente. Às 9:00 já estavam 20 graus e estava abafado. Entretanto levantou-se algum vento quente. Pela primeira vez este ano estou de t-shirt.
A HR está nos 33% e a PA nos 1019.
 A estação está a marcar chuva.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (20 Abr 2018 às 13:49)

Bom dia

Por aqui lestada morna e seca, a fazer lembrar os dias de verão, excelente para ir para a praia

Na praia o vento tanto é quente de leste como é fresco de sul, não está certo. O céu está completamente esbranquiçado devido à poeira/nuvens altas


----------



## Snifa (20 Abr 2018 às 14:27)

Boa tarde,

calor de fazer inveja a muitos dias de Verão pelo Porto.

Sigo com *27ºc* ( máxima do dia)  vento E  16 Km/h, 38 % HR.

Vento quente


----------



## Luso Meteo (20 Abr 2018 às 14:43)

Boa tarde.

Mais quente aí que aqui @Snifa ?

A lestada dá nisto! 

Sigo com vento de SSE por vezes moderado com rajadas entre os 30\40 km\h e 25,2º de temperatura

Apenas 35%HR


----------



## c0ldPT (20 Abr 2018 às 14:45)

Boas, sigo com 27°C por aqui!


----------



## c0ldPT (20 Abr 2018 às 16:46)

Sigo com* 28.5ºC*, graças ao vento que abrandou ainda aqueceu mais...  Alguns _cumulus _a rondar.


----------



## João Pedro (20 Abr 2018 às 18:05)

Boas,

Dia muito quente pelo Porto, máxima de 27,9ºC aqui pelos meus lados. Agora já mais "fresco" com 24,6ºC. Está um ambiente de trovoada, embora ela ande mais a norte, pela Galiza.


----------



## ACampos (20 Abr 2018 às 18:05)

Estive em Espinho na praia e à saída, por volta das 17:20, apanhei chuva! umas gostas grossas, e de curtíssima duração, mas apanhei. Foi engraçado por acaso!


----------



## cookie (20 Abr 2018 às 18:15)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Dia muito quente pelo Porto, máxima de 27,9ºC aqui pelos meus lados. Agora já mais "fresco" com 24,6ºC. Está um ambiente de trovoada, embora ela ande mais a norte, pela Galiza.


Exatamente, pelas 16:00/16:30 parecia que ia chover e eventualmente trovejar mas entretanto tudo dissipou... 

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (20 Abr 2018 às 18:17)

ACampos disse:


> Estive em Espinho na praia e à saída, por volta das 17:20, apanhei chuva! umas gostas grossas, e de curtíssima duração, mas apanhei. Foi engraçado por acaso!


A essa hora estava, efectivamente, a passar qualquer coisita por Espinho, estava


----------



## João Pedro (20 Abr 2018 às 18:20)

cookie disse:


> Exatamente, pelas 16:00/16:30 parecia que ia chover e eventualmente trovejar mas entretanto tudo dissipou...
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


Ainda não foi esta tarde que "tocaram os tambores", mas hão de vir, mais cedo ou mais tarde...


----------



## Snifa (20 Abr 2018 às 20:35)

Boas, 

máxima de verão por aqui com *27.5ºc* 

Neste momento ainda 22.0ºc, tempo algo abafado.


----------



## cookie (20 Abr 2018 às 22:52)

Às 19h aqui ainda estavam 22 graus embora o vento tenha rodado, julgo que para noroeste, pelo que sensação de abafo desapareceu. De momento 18 graus.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Abr 2018 às 23:30)

Boa noite,

Dia de verão, máxima de* 26.5ºC*

Neste momento ameno com *20.8ºC* e vento fraco de SSE


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Abr 2018 às 00:14)

Apesar de ter estado hoje em Guimaraes, durante o trajeto visualizei grandes desenvolvimentos verticais a norte, em Espanha. Relativamente às pingas grossas que cairam em Espinho, as marcas que elas deixaram foram do tamanho duma moeda de 1€, estou estupfacto.


Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Abr 2018 às 11:04)

Agora 





Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (21 Abr 2018 às 11:11)

Miguel96 disse:


> Agora
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fogo de vista; está tudo sequinho ainda por aqui. Daqui a umas horas pode ser que mude para algo mais interessante; já chegou a Coimbra...


----------



## supercell (21 Abr 2018 às 12:20)

Começa a chover por Aveiro e o vento aumenta de intensidade.


----------



## João Pedro (21 Abr 2018 às 13:13)

Assim iam as coisas pelo Porto há uns minutos atrás:



Cloud Symphony. Porto, 21-04-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Agora já uniformizou; está esbranquiçado, estão 19,6ºC e vai soprando uma fresca e ligeira brisa de vez em quando.


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Abr 2018 às 13:49)

Elevado nivel de cape na zona litoral do grande porto, hoje vou para a estrada. Comunicado europeu de meteorologia sobre possibilidade de tornados. Vamos acompanhar o nowcasting/radar para nao alarmar muito isto

Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk

Mas dizem que é na zona do Alentejo, mas eu desconfio que os tornados nao sejam so naquela zona, temos cape na nossa zona


----------



## Luso Meteo (21 Abr 2018 às 14:01)

Miguel96 disse:


> Elevado nivel de cape na zona litoral do grande porto, hoje vou para a estrada. Comunicado europeu de meteorologia sobre possibilidade de tornados. Vamos acompanhar o nowcasting/radar para nao alarmar muito isto
> 
> Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk
> 
> Mas dizem que é na zona do Alentejo, mas eu desconfio que os tornados nao sejam so naquela zona, temos cape na nossa zona




ESTOFEX? Muito exagerados...


----------



## guimeixen (21 Abr 2018 às 14:10)

Boa tarde,

À poucos minutos passou uma shelf cloud elevada e não muito definida. Aumentou o vento e começou a cair umas pingas.


----------



## João Pedro (21 Abr 2018 às 14:59)

Vai chovendo fraco a moderado por aqui há cerca de meia hora. 1mm acumulado. Está fresco, 15,2ºC.


----------



## c0ldPT (21 Abr 2018 às 15:21)

Fresco agora com 17°C, não estou a achar muita graça a esta chuva fraca, oxalá venha a trovoada...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (21 Abr 2018 às 16:31)

trovao!


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Abr 2018 às 17:10)

Nuvem em desenvolvimento a este de Espinho.

Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Abr 2018 às 17:42)

Salvo raras excepções, o interior como sempre leva a melhor nestes eventos. Apesar de ser uma cut-off, está muito afastada do continente, sendo o fluxo de SE muito fraco. Além disso está a entrar muita brisa marítima, favorecendo apenas a convecção no interior. 

Ainda assim não é de descartar uma ou outra trovoada fraca no litoral.

Entretanto, ainda em território português, desenvolvem-se boas células na zona de Castro Laboreiro e Melgaço, e também qualquer coisa mais a sul do Gerês. Bem visíveis daqui as torres.


----------



## cookie (22 Abr 2018 às 22:18)

E pronto... O suposto calorzinho bom que viria está semana vai ser completamente obliterado pelo vento N - NW... Logo vi que seria bom demais para ser verdade...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (23 Abr 2018 às 13:06)

Boa tarde,

dia quente por aqui, sigo com *27.3 ºc* e vento fraco 

A mínima foi de *13.4ºc* .


----------



## c0ldPT (23 Abr 2018 às 13:18)

Mínima de 9.7°C, agora já sigo com *28.2°C*  A ver se este calor potenciará alguma convecção...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Abr 2018 às 13:23)

30°c calor bom!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (23 Abr 2018 às 13:38)

Boas,
28°C por cá
Vento fraco.


----------



## c0ldPT (23 Abr 2018 às 15:00)

29°C, mas que torrena  Muitas pequenas torres a SE


----------



## João Pedro (23 Abr 2018 às 16:24)

Boas tardes,

Mais um dia quentinho pelo Porto, 26ºC de máxima. Hoje já deu para andar de manga curta na rua  22,6ºC agora.
A Freita lá vai trabalhando arduamente no "fabrico" de bigornas. Avistam-se duas bem grandes daqui:


----------



## João Pedro (23 Abr 2018 às 16:40)

Que gira esta... 



Cumulonimbus. Porto, 23-04-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Abr 2018 às 16:43)

Estou na foz do Douro a ver as bigornas na serra da freita agora mesmo. So as seis é que saio das aulas. Mas vou para a estrada ver o que pode fazer

Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (23 Abr 2018 às 16:45)

Boa tarde,

Estão 28,5°C.  Vê-se bem a Cb que está para os lados do Gerês. Mas já se começou a dissipar e a bigorna já está aqui por cima da cidade. Veremos se consegue crescer outra vez.


----------



## João Pedro (23 Abr 2018 às 16:49)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Estão 28,5°C.  Vê-se bem a Cb que está para os lados do Gerês. Mas já se começou a dissipar e a bigorna já está aqui por cima da cidade. Veremos se consegue crescer outra vez.


As "Três Marias". A da Freita, a do Gerês e a de Montesinho! Que belo trio!


----------



## c0ldPT (23 Abr 2018 às 16:57)

João Pedro disse:


> As "Três Marias". A da Freita, a do Gerês e a de Montesinho! Que belo trio!


Espero que surja a quarta, no marão de preferência para vir para aqui 

Edit: E não é que se formou mesmo algo lá perto :




Vejo a(s) torre(s) daqui.


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Abr 2018 às 18:13)

Boas tardes,

boas células a crescerem a este, inclusive uma que está algo próxima, a norte. Veremos se chega cá algo.


----------



## c0ldPT (23 Abr 2018 às 18:16)

Neste momento a E:




O topo está a crescer muito!


----------



## karkov (23 Abr 2018 às 18:20)

Troveja em Felgueiras


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Abr 2018 às 18:22)

Trovões audíveis a este!


----------



## SLM (23 Abr 2018 às 18:22)

Ouvem-se trovões em Fafe também. Mas o céu aqui ainda está com abertas. 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## SLM (23 Abr 2018 às 18:34)

Já chuvisca por aqui

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Abr 2018 às 18:46)

Células aqui perto, trovoada bem audível


----------



## jonas (23 Abr 2018 às 18:48)

Células a norte daqui!
Têm bom aspeto!


----------



## c0ldPT (23 Abr 2018 às 18:51)

Daqui vejo células a E e NE  *25ºC*


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Abr 2018 às 19:11)

Na avenida da boavista, zona de Serralves agora mesmo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Matos (23 Abr 2018 às 19:17)

Chuviscos por Riba de Ave. Temperatura a rondar os 26º.


----------



## c0ldPT (23 Abr 2018 às 19:18)

A partir de +-50km do mar tudo morre, enfim, já é costume.


----------



## Macuser (23 Abr 2018 às 19:26)

Para já Aqui de Braga vê-se as nuvens bem em cima de nós... Só não tenho ângulo para tirar foto.

Mas escuro para os lados do Interior.


----------



## Macuser (23 Abr 2018 às 19:33)

Macuser disse:


> Para já Aqui de Braga vê-se as nuvens bem em cima de nós... Só não tenho ângulo para tirar foto.
> 
> Mas escuro para os lados do Interior.




Pelo menos chove para os lados das Taipas e Guimarães.

Ja vi mais hoje que no fim de semana todo


----------



## João Pedro (23 Abr 2018 às 20:08)

O Dragão veio ao burgo hoje...



There Be Dragons. Porto, 23-04-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Abr 2018 às 22:00)

Pequeno time-lapse desta tarde, com o telemóvel.  Convecção bastante desorganizada. Apenas deu para ouvir cerca de meia dúzia de trovões abafados.


----------



## c0ldPT (24 Abr 2018 às 13:08)

*30°C*  Os primeiros do ano, que comece a maldição 
Já vejo torres a E.


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Abr 2018 às 13:21)

Vejo nuvens em desenvolvimento a Este de Espinho. A festa está-se a preparar, nao sabemos é onde vai ser. As nuvens começaram a formar-se às 11:45h


----------



## João Pedro (24 Abr 2018 às 14:03)

Boas,

Dia bem mais fresco hoje, a máxima não foi além dos 20,2ºC e neste momento já desceu para os 17,5ºC aqui pelo Porto Atlântico. O céu está esbranquiçado; a visibilidade é, portanto, muito reduzida. Pelos relatos anteriores e pelo satélite já se vêm, efectivamente, "movimentos" sobre as serranias do costume. Eu não consigo ver nada a olho nu... pode ser que limpe mais para o meio da tarde.


----------



## c0ldPT (24 Abr 2018 às 14:53)

Entrou algum vento agora, desceu para 28.3°C.
No entanto já se cozinham muitos cumulus no interior, alguns já _congestus _pelo que avisto_. _


----------



## guimeixen (24 Abr 2018 às 14:54)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui 30,2°C. As nuvens vão crescendo para o lados do Gerês. Veremos se consegue-se formar alguma coisa.


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Abr 2018 às 15:48)

Em desenvolvimento


----------



## c0ldPT (24 Abr 2018 às 16:13)

'Chaminé' grande a E  Para esses lados mais 2/3 torres mais pequenas e avisto duas bigornas a sul, lá para o centro, já com atividade elétrica.
Por aqui vento, ficou mais fresco.


----------



## jonas (24 Abr 2018 às 16:53)

Avisto algumas bigornas a sul, uma a norte e algumas a este.


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Abr 2018 às 16:59)

Mas que celula gigante a NE

Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (24 Abr 2018 às 17:05)

E aí estão elas a formaram-se, vejo uma para o Gerês e outra a SE daqui.


----------



## c0ldPT (24 Abr 2018 às 17:07)

Vista E (17H00):


----------



## c0ldPT (24 Abr 2018 às 17:12)

Trovão! Estremeceu um pouco as janelas


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Abr 2018 às 20:25)

Mais um pequeno time-lapse. Tenho que usar a câmara, que assim fica a gravar a tarde toda. Apesar disso, hoje não esteve nada de especial. Células minúsculas e com fraco desenvolvimento.


----------



## cookie (25 Abr 2018 às 01:10)

Hoje na Senhora da hora o dia foi de verão. Não havia ponta de vento.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Abr 2018 às 09:02)

Bom dia,

Mínima de *11ºC* 

Agora *11.8ºC *e *97%* de humidade, nevoeiro bastante denso.


----------



## cookie (26 Abr 2018 às 01:19)

Dia um pouco menos quente que ontem, com vento fresco.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## kikofra (26 Abr 2018 às 19:01)

Já se nota o arrefecimento, está a ficar um briol


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Abr 2018 às 20:00)

Vento fresco... Que pena...as garinas  já andavam a desfilar os tops e as leggins...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (26 Abr 2018 às 20:25)

Boas,

Mais um dia pleno de sol e céu azul sem nuvens pelo Porto. Enganador, no entanto; esteve sempre assim a tirar para o fresco e a máxima não foi além dos 18,7ºC. Neste momento já alguma nebulosidade dispersa e frio; a manga curta já não dá para os 12,7ºC...


----------



## Snifa (27 Abr 2018 às 08:45)

Bom dia,

Chuva fraca persistente, *1 mm* acumulado.

11.5ºc actuais.


----------



## cookie (27 Abr 2018 às 13:37)

Dia que começou chuvoso mas depressa abriu. Está sol, céu limpo, vento bastante frio moderado... Está desagradável... Mas com solinho bom 

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (27 Abr 2018 às 21:41)

Boa noite,
Hoje o dia começou com chuva mas foi abrindo ao longo do dia.
Tatual de 12°C.


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Abr 2018 às 10:45)

Bom Dia, neste momento em Espinho
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (28 Abr 2018 às 11:13)

Boas, mínima de *2.1ºC. *Já choveu um pouco.* *


----------



## João Pedro (28 Abr 2018 às 15:07)

Boas,

Dia maioritariamente solarengo pelo Porto até agora, apesar de por vezes bastante encoberto. Agora volta a brilhar o sol, mas a chuva aproxima-se, lentamente. Daqui a uma horita já deve pingar.

13,6ºC neste momento e mínima de 8,7ºC.
-------------------------------------------------------------
Ontem voltei às cascatas de Fervença do Leça, e desta vez consegui ir até lá abaixo... 
Já não leva tanta água como há cerca de mês e meio, mas ainda está muito bem composto. A vegetação, por sua, vez, está bem mais desenvolvida e verdejante; muitos freixos, amieiros e carvalhos-alvarinho a fazerem sombra ao rio, suficientes para, por momentos, nos esqueceremos dos eucaliptos que tudo preenchem para além da galeria ripícola... 



River Leça. Santo Tirso, 27-04-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




River Leça. Santo Tirso, 27-04-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




River Leça. Santo Tirso, 27-04-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




River Leça. Santo Tirso, 27-04-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Tonton (28 Abr 2018 às 15:17)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Dia maioritariamente solarengo pelo Porto até agora, apesar de por vezes bastante encoberto. Agora volta a brilhar o sol, mas a chuva aproxima-se, lentamente. Daqui a uma horita já deve pingar.
> 
> ...



Grandes bonecos!
Isso é que é paciência para andar de tripé às costas...


----------



## João Pedro (28 Abr 2018 às 15:20)

Tonton disse:


> Grandes bonecos!
> Isso é que é paciência para andar de tripé às costas...


Verdade... não foi fácil bater estas chapas, mas nunca digo não a um bom desafio...  Mas o meu é compacto, por isso não chateia muito. 
Obrigado!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Abr 2018 às 15:35)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Dia maioritariamente solarengo pelo Porto até agora, apesar de por vezes bastante encoberto. Agora volta a brilhar o sol, mas a chuva aproxima-se, lentamente. Daqui a uma horita já deve pingar.
> 
> ...


Joãozinho , começa a faltar adjetivos Fotos simplesmente fantásticas,obrigado por estes momentos! 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (28 Abr 2018 às 15:41)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Dia maioritariamente solarengo pelo Porto até agora, apesar de por vezes bastante encoberto. Agora volta a brilhar o sol, mas a chuva aproxima-se, lentamente. Daqui a uma horita já deve pingar.
> 
> ...


Belíssimas fotos e paisagens!  Parabéns e Obrigado pelas fantásticas partilhas.


----------



## João Pedro (28 Abr 2018 às 21:22)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Joãozinho , começa a faltar adjetivos Fotos simplesmente fantásticas,obrigado por estes momentos!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk





joralentejano disse:


> Belíssimas fotos e paisagens!  Parabéns e Obrigado pelas fantásticas partilhas.


My pleasure! 
Precisava de testar uns filtros ND adquiridos muito recentemente. Acho que ficaram aprovados 
Muito obrigado aos dois! 

Entretanto vai chovendo pelo Porto; 2,79mm até agora com algum frio; 8,9ºC.


----------



## Paelagius (29 Abr 2018 às 04:55)

Boa noite, Bom dia (não sei em quantas ando) 

Acordo com o que se passa lá fora


----------



## Scan_Ferr (29 Abr 2018 às 05:03)

Grande saraivada


----------



## João Pedro (29 Abr 2018 às 09:31)

Bom dia,
@Paelagius , também acordei pelas 5 da manhã, mas só pela chuva que era fortíssima. Até fui uns minutos para a janela apreciar o espectáculo... 
A estação de Lordelo deu um salto de 3,8mm em apenas em 15 minutos. A madrugada foi generosa; 8,1mm acumulados.

Por agora céus plúmbeos que os raios de sol vão tentando trespassar. Não chove e estão 10,9ºC. Mínima de 7,7ºC.
Veremos o que nos trará esta "lotaria":


----------



## Luso Meteo (29 Abr 2018 às 09:38)

Bom dia.

Que frio..

Não chove há 20 mins depois de um aguaceiro moderado, sigo com 5,3mm acumulados e 6,6º de temperatura.

A HR está nos 98%


----------



## João Pedro (29 Abr 2018 às 12:08)

Boas,

Curto aguaceiro de granizo há cerca de 20 minutos.


----------



## rokleon (29 Abr 2018 às 13:58)

Aqui chegou há instantes granizo e aguaceiro


----------



## rokleon (29 Abr 2018 às 14:00)

rokleon disse:


> Aqui chegou há instantes granizo e aguaceiro


Mas muito breve, 1 minuto.


----------



## Pedro Matos (29 Abr 2018 às 18:01)

Forte Saraivada por Riba de Ave!!


----------



## Luso Meteo (29 Abr 2018 às 19:30)

Boas.

Fui a Fafe, 750m  de altitude, nevava sem acumulação, tenho curto video que posso publicar daqui a pouco.

Aqui estão 6º e há pouco caiu granizo.

19,3mm acumulados, e 86% HR


----------



## Paelagius (29 Abr 2018 às 19:41)

Boa tarde,

Breve aguaceiro com granizo à mistura.


----------



## João Pedro (30 Abr 2018 às 14:25)

Boa tarde,

O dia de hoje tem sido em tudo semelhante ao de ontem: abre, fecha, caem umas pingas, deixam de cair... nada de muito interessante a relatar portanto, mas pelo menos o dinamismo celestial é bem vindo 

Mais fraquinho o acumulado hoje; 2,29mm até agora com 11,4ºC. A mínima foi bem fresquinha; só 6,4ºC. Belo Inverno que estamos a ter... 

Ontem ao final da tarde ainda houve lugar a algumas surpresas:



Mammatus Cloud. Porto, 29-04-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Mammatus Cloud. Porto, 29-04-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Rainbow. Porto, 29-04-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Rainbow. Porto, 29-04-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Ruipedroo (30 Abr 2018 às 17:05)

Boas,


aguaceiro com pingas bem grossas e algum granizo à mistura. Não esperava hoje.


----------



## Macuser (30 Abr 2018 às 17:14)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Boas,
> 
> 
> aguaceiro com pingas bem grossas e algum granizo à mistura. Não esperava hoje.




--------

Pois acho que ninguém contava, mas pelo desenvolvimento rápido ou vai desaparecer rápido ou ainda vai dar flash....


----------



## guimeixen (30 Abr 2018 às 17:24)

Que chuvada por aqui!




Macuser disse:


> --------
> 
> Pois acho que ninguém contava, mas pelo desenvolvimento rápido ou vai desaparecer rápido ou ainda vai dar flash....



O Arome ainda previa aguaceiros a formar-se hoje de tarde:


----------



## guimeixen (30 Abr 2018 às 17:52)

Já parou a chuva. 3,5mm acumulados com este aguaceiro. A temperatura levou um tombo! Estavam 16,5ºC antes do aguaceiro e desceu para os 11,1ºC que estão agora! Uma descida de 5,4ºC.


----------



## Miguel96 (30 Abr 2018 às 18:09)

Celulas incriveis com altos topos

Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (30 Abr 2018 às 18:22)

Por cá não chove, mas se há coisa que não falta por aqui são torres


----------



## João Pedro (30 Abr 2018 às 19:12)

Bonito arco este-sul de células "a rebentar" neste momento.


----------



## guimeixen (30 Abr 2018 às 22:26)

Belas formações hoje. Deixo aqui alguma fotos e uns time lapses.




Approaching shower by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Approaching shower by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Departing storm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Cumulonimbus by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Cumulonimbus and mammatus by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Cumulonimbus and mammatus by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Cumulonimbus and mammatus by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Growing cumulus by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Forming cumulonimbus by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Cumulonimbus by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Cumulonimbus by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Cumulus at sunset by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------

